# McIntosh PF-2520I-A (PF-25201-A) Head Unit 6-Disc CD Changer



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

McIntosh PF 2520i A PF 25201 A Head Unit 6 Disc CD Changer | eBay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice!!! I have absolutely no use for it but I would buy it in a second if I had the extra cash or if it was a local guy up for a trade!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

This has been sold.


----------

